# beide vor sich eine Zeitschrift



## Deutschliebhaber

Buenas noches a todos! Guten Abend an alle!
Tengo una gran duda. A ver si me podéis ayudar:
En la frase: "Neben mir sitzt eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter, beide vor SICH eine Zeitschrift, beide mit Musik im Ohr..." por qué se usa el reflexivo SICH (creo que en Dativ) y no simplemente ihnen???
Espero vuestras respuestas en ésta mi primera pregunta. Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Captain Lars

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Significa que cada cual está leyendo una revista. Tienen ambas la revista delante de sí (¿se puede decirlo así?). Con _ihnen_ sería agramatical.


----------



## mevienne

> "Neben mir sitzt eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter, beide vor SICH eine Zeitschrift, beide mit Musik im Ohr..."



Das ist eine Art informelle Abkürzung. Der vollständige Satz würde so heissen:
Neben mir sitzt eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter, beide *haben* vor SICH eine Zeitschrift *(liegen)*, beide mit Musik im Ohr...



> por qué se usa el reflexivo SICH (creo que en Dativ) y no simplemente ihnen???




< ... >


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Deutschliebhaber said:


> Neben mir sitzt eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter, beide vor SICH eine Zeitschrift, beide mit Musik im Ohr...


*Dativ, reflexiv:*

Singular:
1. Person: _*Ich* habe eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor mir*._
​2. Person: _*Du* hast eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor dir*._
​3. Person: _*Er/Sie/Es* hat eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor sich*._

Plural:
​1. Person: _Wir haben eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor uns*.
_​2. Person: _*Ihr* habt eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor euch*.
_3. Person: _*Sie* haben eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor sich*.

_


*Dativ, nicht-reflexiv:
*
Singular:
​1. Person: _Peter geht *vor mir*.
_​2. Person: _Peter geht *vor dir*.
_3. Person: _Peter geht *vor ihm/ihr/ihm*.

_Plural:
1. Person: _Peter geht *vor uns*.
_2. Person: _Peter geht *vor euch*.
_3. Person: _Peter geht *vor ihnen*.



_

PS:
Wenn man nicht per Du, sondern *per Sie* ist, lautet die 2. Person:

Dativ, reflexiv:
Singular *und *Plural: _*Sie* haben eine __Zeitschrift__ *vor sich*.

_Dativ, nicht-reflexiv:
Singular *und *Plural: _Peter geht *vor Ihnen*.
_


----------



## mevienne

Richtig, die Satzstellung oben müsste korrekterweise anders lauten:
Neben mir sitzt eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter, beide *haben* eine Zeitschrift *vor sich (liegen)*, beide mit Musik im Ohr...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

mevienne said:


> Richtig, die Satzstellung oben müsste korrekterweise anders lauten:
> Neben mir sitzt eine Mutter mit ihrer Tochter, beide *haben* eine Zeitschrift *vor sich (liegen)*, beide mit Musik im Ohr...


Post #3 zeigt nur die Deklination der Pronomina. 

_beide (haben) vor sich eine Zeitschrift_ geht durchaus.


----------



## mevienne

Schimmelreiter said:


> Post #3 zeigt nur die Deklination der Pronomina.
> 
> _beide (haben) vor sich eine Zeitschrift_ geht durchaus.




Ich war mir kurz unsicher deswegen, aber danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Hallo Captain Lars, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Tschüss!

Hallo Mevienne, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! "Aufwiederlesen"!

Hallo Schimmelreiter, vielen Dank für deine lange Antwort! Viele Grüße!


----------

